# VRI-Vacation Resorts International



## SteelerGal (May 28, 2019)

Anyone own resorts managed via VRI?  The Good, Bad, ir Ugly?


----------



## Passepartout (May 28, 2019)

I do, and like it. Mine is in RCI Points and shows like (iirc) 71 resorts in my 'home group' with some priority in booking. They have lower cost internal exchanges. I just use the points and rented the one time I used the underlying home resort. All in all, I'm satisfied.


----------



## Free2Roam (May 29, 2019)

Like Jim I own a VRI week that's in RCI Points and I appreciate the many options available using the home group priority booking window.

My VRI ownership is in Panama City Beach, FL in August, so I always reserve my deeded week at 13 months out... but I have other (non-VRI) RCI Points that I use when I want to make VRI home group or any other reservations.


----------



## Bwolf (May 30, 2019)

We don't do RCI. We do II.  All of our units managed by VRI are fixed week, fixed unit and we get a good deal from both II and TPI for exchanges.  Probably the real value of VRI is the management oversight: keeping track of each State's laws regarding timeshares and making sure each timeshare (we have three in three different states) toes the line.  It is a very good management company.


----------



## legalfee (Jun 14, 2019)

We own a fixed week at Foxrun, Lake Lure, North Carolina. We normally go every year since it's only a three hour drive from where we live. It's at Rumbling Bald Resort with great amenities. We have traded once using VRIety.


----------



## capemarie48 (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi, my friend owns a VRI unit in Dennisport edgewater.  She wants to transfer ownership to her son and was told she has ton
Repay 3 months fees in advance.....is that usual


----------



## RNCollins (Dec 21, 2019)

capemarie48 said:


> Hi, my friend owns a VRI unit in Dennisport edgewater.  She wants to transfer ownership to her son and was told she has ton
> Repay 3 months fees in advance.....is that usual



Hi capemarie48,
Does your friend have a loan on the timeshare with VRI?


----------



## Ddee555 (Dec 21, 2019)

I like VRI as a management company.  When I divested myself of my San Clemente Inn and MROP intervals, they were very quick and efficient in transferring the titles.  Now, I only have my two Gaslamp Plaza Suites units and my maintenance fees are very low ($719 for a one bedroom deluxe in San Diego), which I think is amazing for a SoCal timeshare and my units are very well maintained.  Also, when I place the units in the rental pool, the split is 70/30, which is great as I still usually make a profit on renting and I don't need to do any work on trying to get them rented--VRI does everything.  They also have an online system that is very easy to use to pay maintenance fees and book reservations.  Overall, I am very satisfied with VRI and I believe the HOA is very satisfied, too, with no foreseeable plans to change or otherwise.


----------



## Mongoose (Mar 2, 2020)

I had two VRI's liked the resorts and company.  I sold because I moved across the country.  They actually bought my one in Cocoa Beach back for $2500.


----------



## Judith Frye (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi all.  I just learned that a friend has owned (2ndry market purchase) and paid the maintenance fees on a unit at Desert Vacation Villas/Palm Springs for years without ever using it.  It's a VRI property. If she wants to get rid of it, might VRI take it back? I searched the forums and marketplace on TUG and couldn't find any mentions of it, somewhat to my surprise.  Any advice for her?  Thanks to this great community!  Judy


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 8, 2020)

Judith Frye said:


> Hi all.  I just learned that a friend has owned (2ndry market purchase) and paid the maintenance fees on a unit at Desert Vacation Villas/Palm Springs for years without ever using it.  It's a VRI property. If she wants to get rid of it, might VRI take it back? I searched the forums and marketplace on TUG and couldn't find any mentions of it, somewhat to my surprise.  Any advice for her?  Thanks to this great community!  Judy


I don't know of  a deedback option, but would think that simply listing it for free on TUGs Bargain Deals subforum, there's a good likelihood that it can find a new owner. VRI are well managed, and if the owner is an RCI member as well, they have priority booking at something like 70 resorts. Many VRI resorts maintain a list of their owners who want to sell. The owner should call their resort to check on either possibility.

JIm


----------



## Bwolf (Mar 10, 2020)

Deed back policies are the responsibility of each individual resort and are set by the BOD of the resort.  Just ask the resort.


----------

